# Friday fun in the sun



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

As the sun is shining much more recently I thought we could post photos of nice recent walks in the sun for Friday fun

Luckily Gandhi doesn't pick up sticks because he'd be spoilt for choice here


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Gandhi looks lovely with his shadow!
It has not been very sunny here the last couple of weeks - or so it seems to me. We've had a lot of sea fog and mizzle.
Still here are a couple one from before Inzi hurt her leg (no sunshine but she and Kiki were having a great time ) and one from a year ago today of Dotty looking gorgeous !


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Heavenly photos, what could be better than lovely sticks, lovely grass and lovely dogs?


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Lovely poo pics 

My favourite at the moment is this one:









It was very early on a frosty, misty, sunny morning and Miss Lilly and her friend (a lurcher - not a hare) were having a quick rest before resuming play.

I love these early morning walks


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love that last one too. All the details make it possible to feel like we are there with you in the cool morning air, with dogs catching their breath, wet feet and that gorgeous early morning mist.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! I'll add this one of Pops discovering her water addiction


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

All the pictures are simply stunning.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fabulous photos all of them  dogs enjoying life to the full


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love Popster the Popotamus. 

We'll contribute in a bit. We've packed a picnic and are hiking up a higher mountain. I was inspired by the success of the last hike. But this time I am bringing dog treats and extra water and sandwiches for the dogs.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lovely pics, feel a bit bad that most of the recent one's I have of Dudley are indoors - will have a look through....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I haven't taken any outdoor pics of Dudley for weeks! how bad is that - but these were taken on the weekend we were away just after 'the balloon incident!' The first pic is next to the Ironbridge at Ironbridge Gorge (The world's first ever Ironbridge), the 2nd is by a small pirate ship a little along the river!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Not much sun today but we did our best 

Chance fetching a ball and sporting GSD style ears










Molly doing a spot of posing 










A posing tree double - you have no idea how hard it was to get Chance to sit on that bit of the tree  we will try it again on a sunnier day


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*Triumph and Tragedy*

The hike started out wonderfully.










We crossed the farmland and headed up the mountain with Zorbie leading the way.










HO stopped to rest while I went on to the summit and picked a bouquet of spring violets(?).










But Zorbie in just a few minutes went from this....


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

To this!!










We hiked out in record time dragging poor Zorbie by a lead. he just wanted to stand in a creek. Thank God the livestock vet got here quickly, sedated him and pulled out 62 quills! Zorbie is sleeping soundly now, his mouth full of blood. Hopefully somewhere a territorial porquipine is recovering from its ordeal too.

I have photos of the vet at work and the quills too, but photobucket is taking so long long to load.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Flipping nora! Oh, that looks awful, poor Zorbie :hug: Well done for getting back quickly, it must have been a nightmare to be away from help


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh no  poor Zorbie - that looks awfully painful and I hope he is OK this morning?

The walk looks idyllic up until then and I love the Rufus posing photo


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I haven't taken any outdoor pics of Dudley for weeks! how bad is that - but these were taken on the weekend we were away just after 'the balloon incident!' The first pic is next to the Ironbridge at Ironbridge Gorge (The world's first ever Ironbridge), the 2nd is by a small pirate ship a little along the river!
> I haven't been to Ironbridge since a a school trip way back when when the bridge was nearly new. It might be a nice day out sometime.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> To this!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must have been agony for it. I bet he's feeling sorry for himself today. Poor thing.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Zorbie that is a real mouthful.... Lucky none hit his eyes. 
Hopefully next time he hears a porcupine rattle he'll turn tail and run rather than trying to pick it up in his mouth.
I still have a couple of quills that were taken out of the cheek of one of our GSDs in Kenya. She had a face full like Zorbie and made a full recovery - but she was pretty swollen and sore.

Anybody else remember that poem by Roald Dahl about the girl who sat on a porcupine and her mother took her to the dentist to have the quills extracted?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry apart from the horror picture I love all of your Fun in the Sun pics - wet and rainy here


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Zorbie seems fine this morning and just ate his breakfast with no problem. 

Here is the vet at work and the 62 quills. I counted them!










Hopefully he has learned his porcupine lesson.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Poor Zorbie.. his mouth looks like something out of a horror movie. I'm so glad we don't have porcupines here...

I hope he's recovering well? Are the spikes poisonous?


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Woops! I think that must have bee a cross posting. So glad he is better tho. Those quills look huge


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh my oh my oh my!! 
This is no fun in the sun 
Poor zorbie, (predict a text wants to spell zombie.... Which is quite apt for his mouth full of quills picture)
It must of been so worrying and scary for you all out on a nice hike and this happens far away from home.
I'm so glad the vet was quickly on hand to stop his suffering & he appears to have no lasting effects today.
Thankfully we don't have porcupines in the uk - we do have little hedgehogs, but they don't "shoot" their spikes like your porkies!! 
Love to zorbie x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Ouch 62 quills  I think I am very glad we do not have any wildlife which can hurt you generally!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They cannot shoot their quills Tracey. Zorbie took a big bite out of the porcs tail and arguably got what he deserved.

The vet assured me the spikes were not poisonous but while we waited for the vet I was running ice cubes on his gums and my hands were horribly itchy afterwords. That might have just been the saliva I suppose. 

The whole ordeal really got me to rethinking our long canoe trips with the dogs. What would I have done if we were two or three days in and something like this happened? Without a sedative there is no way we could get them out and with the quills in a dog could not eat or drink. 

On the upside I was very proud of HO who hiked out quicker than I have ever seen her move, through very difficult terrain and then right through the farmyard despite the animals and muck, which normally freaks her out.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh how horrible! What a way to ruin a day. Glad Zorbie is ok and hopefully has learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh zorbie, I thought they kind of fired them?? Well hopefully the porkies are safe as zorbie won't be biting any spiky bums soon!!
You get on that canoe trip. We can lose out if we worry about the "what ifs" too much xx


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Ouch, poor Zorbie! Glad to hear he is doing okay.


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh my I have never seen anything like this I am so glad he is ok and no lasting effects he is a very handsome dog (minus the quills )


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, poor Zorbie! glad we don't have anything that bad over here, Dudley would have to be at the vet all the time I'm sure - wonder if he will have actually learnt his lesson?


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

fairlie said:


> To this!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO SAD! I hope he is recovering well. That picture just made me wince. Poor guy!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Reminds me of the second walk I had with my two. Not three houses from home and Beemer decided to investigate a jumping cholla. Luckily I batted mostly away but still had some left in his mouth that required our first of many trips to the emergency vet. I pulled several out from my hand too. They were painful! Poor guy luckily only had 4 they needed to pull out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

jumping cholla


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Think porcupine but inanimate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yick! Like a Godzilla version of our burdocks


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I was going to ask what a jumping cholla was - I had an image of a spiky jumping chipmunk like creature!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's called a jumping cholla because they seem to jump out at you if you get close enough to the cactus barely making any contact then those pieces come off the plant and attach to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooo nasty - not good for a long haired dog, especially a long curly haired dog!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Or a curious puppy out to explore the world on his own fours for the first time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Especially a curious puppy - your right, I think they would be quite appealing to Ralph with their ball shape


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh nasty looking things. Glad we don't have them here.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy Hannah! Jumping Chollas would terrify me. I hope they are considered noxious weeds and gotten rid of, and not planted on purpose.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

They grow naturally in the desert but many people plant them in their yards. Some people will put it near the edge of the yards so dogs don't go in their yard. But then it will often grow into the sidewalk area or fall off into the walkway and they don't take care of it. I curse the houses who plant them so close to be a danger to pets and kids when I walk by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Beemer, those spikes don't look like something you'd want embedded in your paw or mouth! I've never thought before about dogs and cacti. Do they often get fallen off spikes in their paws?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Fun on the beach at Gorleston.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

How do you get more than one picture please xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Where's that stone gone?????


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Fantastic pictures Christine.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Fantastic pictures Christine.


Cheating really that was last Friday xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Poor Beemer, those spikes don't look like something you'd want embedded in your paw or mouth! I've never thought before about dogs and cacti. Do they often get fallen off spikes in their paws?



I avoid places with a lot of cacti. I've never had issues with fallen off spikes, but I also avoid walking in the desert. Too many burrs, thorns, and wild animals to make it pleasant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

